
Show HN: Mobile 3D group video chat with spatial audio for friends and events - victoranyirah
https://www.movement.fm/spaces
======
victoranyirah
Hello HN!

I created the new Movement app to be an immersive video conferencing/chat
platform that more closely resembles how we interact with each other in the
real world. We just launched our open beta and I wanted to share!

Features:

1\. 3D and spatial audio

You can move around in 3D spaces and hear people who can close to you more
than those who are far away just like real life. With zoom and others you were
limited to one conversation but with Movement you can have multiple!

2\. Create a virtual room and pick from one of our room types.

Make a club room, a conference room or a villa room! We support up to 17
people in a room right now but are working to soon support 100+

3\. Discover other rooms and meet you people.

You can actually go into other peoples rooms (if they allow it to be public)

Excited to share! Feedback welcomed! The UI isn't perfect but we're working on
it haha.

------
zaaach
I’m interested in how spatial audio might change the dynamic vs. a standard
video chat. There’s a mix of being public and private within the same space
like in in-person events.

------
signedbymarc
Great time for an app like this! Seeing as we're going to be in this new world
for at least another year, I can't wait to try this out with friends on the
weekends!

------
manny3
Loved it. I can keep up to date with all my people but with spatial audio.
Better than anything on the market.

------
rodneyg_
Very interesting. Seems like perfect timing with everything that's going on.

------
k3ne
Super dope, would be great for DJs today.

------
dafounder
Dope product!!!

------
madalamathurin
Love the idea!

